# Navionics looking for beta testers



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

Navionics is ready to launch their new SonarCharts, the ability of certain chart plotters to record sonar logs and have them overlaid on the nautical chart. This will give you a new bathymetry map layer of the lake bottom. If you use Humminbird or Raymarine plotters and want to be a beta tester, go onto http://www.navionics.com/sonarcharts. Your sonar logs will enable everyone to download updated charts within 24 hours and show more data for safer navigation and to see new structure for improved fishing. These logs are shared by all for safer boating and better fishing.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Their timing couldn't have been any poorer... Everyone pulling their boats.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

There are still some fishing to be done. Prepare for ice fishing now.


----------

